
Effects of 13 commonly consumed drinks on hydration - QueensGambit
https://academic.oup.com/ajcn/article/103/3/717/4564598
======
QueensGambit
Milk was found to be more hydrating than plain water because it contains the
sugar lactose, some protein and some fat, all of which help to slow the
emptying of fluid from the stomach and keep hydration happening over a longer
period of time.

~~~
Cheyana
Which is really odd in my case, as I usually have to pee within a few minutes
after drinking milk. No bloating or anything like that so I don't think it's
any degree of lactose intolerance. I love milk but if I'm not going to have
access to a bathroom for a while I have to avoid it.

